# Hose Candy's "bullet proof" brake booster line *Product Review*



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

So I finally got the chance to install the brake booster hose that Hose Candy sent me. Ill try to give an honest review so you guys can decide for yourselves on the validity of the product.

At first glance, the hose itself is super beefy. It's 1/2" ID from beginning to end. My favorite part so far, is the fact that I was able to get rid of 11 clamps/potential leaks in the brake booster line. Check out the how many transitions and clamps are in the brake booster line. WAY to many places in the line that could be a potential problem.










I left the check valve plugged into the booster, and just ran the new line directly off of the check valve. 










I was a little apprehensive about the inside diameter being the same as the stock mani port and check valve diameter. But it turns out the guys at Hose Candy are on top of their game. It was all the right size. Their fire sleeve around the hose is a nice touch.










My only real "issue" with this hose, is Hose Candys idea of a sufficent "leak free" connection. They give you heat shrink for the ends of the hose. Unfortunately, I think this is where they miss the mark. The amount of compression necessary to get a leak free connection isn't possible with just heat shrink. I've decided to run a clamp on top of the heat shrink. 










Obviously aesthetics take a back seat to performance, but I really think the hose itself looks great in the engine bay. I believe it's more visually appealing to have less clamps. Not to mention less places to leak.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

where can you source this hose? thanks! 

opcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

hose candy


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yup, Hose Candy. They've got some great stuff:thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

How much was that kit? Their website lists $70 for 5ft kit!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Never said it was cheap


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Slimjimmn said:


> How much was that kit? Their website lists $70 for 5ft kit!!!


 Call them and get a quote. They gave me mine for free for doing the write up:thumbup: 

It might be pricey, but I like it much more than the crap I pulled out of there.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I was looking at Goodyear reinforced brake booster hose for 3.00/foot.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

The hose looks okay, but why are you guys not just pulling all the lines and routing them around the front of the block? That's how I have it - it's much cleaner, super simple to check for vacuum leaks, and you'll never have to worry about them getting cooked again. The only line I have going back there is the vacuum/boost to the wastegate, and it's completely fire-sleeved. :thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

^^^ AGREED, That is how I have my ran it my 01... Its not getting baked by the turbo.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> ^^^ AGREED, That is how I have my ran it my 01... Its not getting baked by the turbo.


 I use a -8AN push-to-lock line from the drivers side of my manifold to the booster. Works great.

I also have that option though on the OBX manifold!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Are all 225 brake booster hoses routed over to the passenger side? I'm not as familiar with the 225 setup as I ripped the engine out of mine as soon as I got it. :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Are all 225 brake booster hoses routed over to the passenger side? I'm not as familiar with the 225 setup as I ripped the engine out of mine as soon as I got it. :laugh:


 Yeah. It's quite a long one. I thought about going the other direction since it was shorter. I wasn't happy with the angle of the check valve sticking out of the booster. I chose to follow the original route since I had lots of length. Drivers side didn't make sense when I was putting it together.


----------

